# Eclipse + Javadoc



## flashOr (22. September 2005)

Hallo!
Ich versuche schon länger eine Dokumentation für ein Projekt von mir zu erstellen. Wenn ich jedoch auf Projekt --> Generate Javadoc clicke steht ganz oben ein Eingabefeld:
"Javadoc command:"
Ich würde gerne wissen was da hinein muss, denn ohne das ich dort etwas eintrage kann ich nicht auf finish drücken.
Danke.


----------



## kabel2 (22. September 2005)

da muss der voll qualifizierte name des javadoc kommandos rein.


----------



## flashOr (22. September 2005)

Ok, was heißt das?


----------



## kabel2 (22. September 2005)

pfadangabe + kommandoname
bei mir ists /opt/jdk/bin/javadoc


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. September 2005)

Hallo!

 Eclipse 3.1 setzt den Pfad zum JavaDoc-Tool automatisch, wenn du unter Window->Preferences->Java->Installed JREs als JRE Home Directory 
 ein JDK angegeben hast. -> Z.Bsp.: C:\Programme\Java\j2sdk1.4.2_07

 Gruß Tom


----------



## flashOr (22. September 2005)

Erstmal Danke an alle, es geht jetzt soweit das ich den Finish Button betätigen kann, allerdings kriege ich noch eine Exception:

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: @e:\temp\javadoc-arguments23749/tmp
Exception in thread "main"


----------

